# Wheel weights for adjustable tractor wheels



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone know who sells them? Dealer not much help.
I have the adjustable type or "power adjust" rims. 
The centers are drilled/threaded for some type of wheel weight.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You might try here although it appears you don't live in the free shipping zone.

http://lonestarweights.com/

OR HERE

http://www.everythingattachments.com/tractor-weights-s/8408.htm


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We got 2 tractors that could some of these but does EverythingAttachments require you to buy 10 weights at a time?

http://www.everythingattachments.com/product-p/nssc-3157-1-ww.htm


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> We got 2 tractors that could some of these but does EverythingAttachments require you to buy 10 weights at a time?
> 
> http://www.everythingattachments.com/product-p/nssc-3157-1-ww.htm


I spoke to them today. Buy $1000 worth of weights and they paint your tractor color and ship FREE.
Mine are 500lbs EACH and cost $1,050.

Looks like a buck a pound if you buy over $1,000lbs


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The strange thing is the 2 Kubota's and the JD all use the same weights according to Everythingattachments and Lonestar. So we could actually use 12 weights, 4 for each Kubota and 4 to replace to ones that got stolen.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I bought a weight bar and 6 weights for my 2355 off craigslist.....for about .60 cents per pound and the guy happened to be coming to the general area so I was able to meet him. A new coat of paint and they looked fine.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I like Vol's approach, mainly cuz I'm cheap. Calcium chloride is another route you could go. Is it gonna rot the rim out? Absolutely. Is it gonna take 40 years to do it? Yep.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> I like Vol's approach, mainly cuz I'm cheap. Calcium chloride is another route you could go. Is it gonna rot the rim out? Absolutely. Is it gonna take 40 years to do it? Yep.


Until you get a flat, then wheel weights look REAL good.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Until you get a flat, then wheel weights look REAL good.


Doesn't anybody in your area deal with loaded tires? All tire services here have a pump and built in tank on their service trucks. Depending on what we are doing, sometimes we even call a service truck for non loaded tires.

We've never added wheel weights for any of our tractors wit the power adjust rims, course the centers of those are already pretty thick cast iron, and these are all older tractors anyway's that were built heavy enough to start with.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I like Mike's way as well.....I don't need all that weight all the time and bar weights are easier to take off and put on.


----------

